# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Myogenx as my only pct... my full experience.. the end..

## spywizard

MyogenX is now known as Aggressive, http://robertsblog.com/

Just got back from vacation, 

cycle was 8 weeks
1-8 100mg test prop eod
1-6 50mg tbol
4-10 80mg var

1-4 50mg proviron ran out of this, but wanted the experience

results of this cycle, and loose cutting diet except for the 4 weeks leading up to the cruise.. 

lost 6% bf down to about 14% right now, maybe 12% from a power lifting routine.. 

196 lbs
5'9" 
45 yrs old

5th cycle.. 

sides were very minimal, with shrinkage of the testes significant. 

Normal test per blood is in the 250 range..

started with 2 caps lastnight 2 caps this moring and will run a total of 6 caps everyday for the 1st 5 days. 

wish me luck.. 

I have clomid on hand, pre production of sperm before cycle 64,000,000.. now that's a test result many of you will not do..

----------


## spywizard

my normal pct that i would run

500mcg of HCG 2x per week for the last 4 weeks

1-5 days 300mg clomid
6-14 days 100mg clomid
15-30 days 50mg clomid

yes the clomid messes with my eyesight, so i am in hopes of this new product replacing that product.

the easiest way to find out is to wait 30 days and see.. 

I have run the 10mg dbol 5mg am 5 mg pm, it did help alot, however recovery was not complete, and just made it seem like it too longer.

I should mention there i don't have gyno, but always have had puffy nips, chest fat per say, and whith this cycle i was able to eleminate that.. 

I did run femera for 2 weeks and letro for 2 weeks up to the cruise.. it's out of the system now.. 

so i will post my obeservations on that front as well. I am more interested in the testicular size, and sperm production more than loss of strength / size, so those will be my markers...

----------


## spywizard

> Are you feeling anything yet? Libido boost, etc...?
> 
> If possible, can we get some daily updates?


Do the best i can... Boost??? yes, something is happening.. Libedo should be described better, so to me it is the desire to have sex, fulfilled or not, it is easy to obtain an erection, we have cialis, viagra, Mt2, and many others, but to be able to activate, stimulate the actual desire to have sex, and that is one of the factors that make this product desirable.

So yes, there was some added desire, and that's saying alot since i just came back from a week long cruise and was more than satisfied sexually..

----------


## Columbus

it will def get someone who has low test back to normal and with a proper pct conjucntion of hcg clomid and nolva, recovery is pretty certain.....more and more people are raving about recovering with ease...

----------


## spywizard

> Is this the spywizard Myogenx thread? Because the last seventeen (17) posts dont really relate to that?


 all ;good info, but i can fix that.. (some post were removed due to not relivent to this thread, good info, but still)

so for today, i've just noticed that i am experencing more sexual thoughts, more just reaching out and grabbing a handfull.. making suggestions

testicles seem a bit more full, but that could be all in my head.. 

erections are un assisted, that is i am not using cialis.. or rather abusing it.. things seem to be working well, will be back in the gym tomorrow, took that week off on the cruise remember?? but i did work out with db while there..

----------


## spywizard

I notice my balls rolling around alot also, just sitting here, and they were rolling, giving a little tickle.. 

Off to bed to get busy...

----------


## spywizard

Woke up this morning with wood, can't remember the last time that happened... not the i have to pee so bad in the morning wood ( i wake up 2 times per night to do that) but the come to daddy little momma wood...

so i wanted to post that noticed change as soon as i could before i forgot.. you know how us old people are..

As i mentioned, i am having alot of dreams, and i fall asleep very easily. The dreams seem to last a long time, and i have multiple dreams throughout the night.

Before starting this supplement, and for several years i have had minimal, or no dreams that i remember, of coarse i dream, but recollection of those dreams is what we are refering to..

----------


## spywizard

after 3 days at 2 caps 3x a day, 

I have noticed

1. increased libedo for sure, with multiple sexual thoughts throught the day, no need for cialis, and very good dreams, many of them, and sleeping very hard.

2. without changing my diet, the 6lbs i gained on the cruise, i am back down to my weight when i left for the week long cruise, 200 lbs.. 

3. testicle size, seems to be a little larger, measured by they no longer feel like the size of a raisin, and fit inside my body cavity.. they are hanging lower..

4. start back in the gym today, and will resume my normal weight training 4 days perweek, with cardio 3 of the other days..

----------


## spywizard

Thanks, i'm hoping i was able to lower my test in the system before starting, using the letro, and trying to control the estrogen. 

Only condition i have noticed and will keep watching is a slightly enlarged and desensitized nip, this is normal for me and shows my test is not up to normal, and i have a little too much estro, however, the puffy that i get is not there, and i continue to drop weight, which i am trying to do, strength same, and vascularity is encreasing, so i know it's just water weight that i am losing that i got from the cruise..

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> wow sounds tgtbt hopefully this is an unbias report, I have no reason to believe otherwise. keep it going SPY......


None of the reports on MyoGenX on steroid .com are biased...nobody here who is posting their results is associated with the product....everyone here bought their product themselves, etc...

This is partially why I didn't want to do a huge "trial" with giving away tons of free products and stuff. I feel like that might bias the results and have people call into question the validity of the trial.

I'm the only person who is biased, and I wouldn't have put my name on a product if it didn't work.

----------


## spywizard

ok, made it to the gym for the 1st time since last friday.. I started taking Myogenx Saturday night at midnight, 2 caps, then 2 caps 3 x per day since.. 

What i noticed at the gym were insane pumps, and energy, i did take 2 caps of amp, but i normally do that and the pumps and energy were way beyond what i was expecting.. I did have a bunch of carbs today, more than normal, but I did get my protein in.. I always try for 300 grams.. I am going to tighten up my diet for the remainder of this run so i can see more accuretly this product is.. 

I have noticed some acne, no big deal, but hey, i'm 45 i'm not suppose to get acne, just little white heads so i will clean up more and that should not be an issue..

300g protein
60-100g carbs mostly from oats and veggies
10g flax

----------


## spywizard

> I received my Myogenx today.... I kick started it off with 3 caps 3 times so far today. To be honest, my balls feel a little more full already, but maybe that's just in my head. Dunno, but so far I can't complain. I'll update in various Myogenx threads from time to time.
> 
> One last thing - these babies are horse pills. And I also had 4 or 5 pills that came apart in the bottle making a mess. And I have noticed a lot of the capsules are not completely pushed together. I don't suppose there is any chance this first run was capped by hand?!? I know when I have capped my own compounds in the past, I usually had to squeeze each cap a little by hand to make sure they were together completely. Anyway, it's a small complaint, but I will now be a day short or so on my two bottle run.


They are larger caps, but mine didn't have this issue, i can see it happening, but i didn't have that problem..

----------


## spywizard

volumn of ejaculate has returned to normal.. 

This is really something to consider as while taking var the volumn amount goes to a trickle of it's normal glorious amount.. 

haha.. no really.. clomid can do the same thing, but i have issues with eye blurriness with clomid, so i really don't want to take it again..

So success with this product is very good..

----------


## spywizard

been 12 days, and i have noticed that i am becoming more and more aggressive, recovery time in the gym is getting alot better, i'm doing low weight high reps...

4 sets, 20 reps

3-4 routines per body part..

normaly i could only work this out 1x per week.. i am going to try and increase to 2x per week per body part and see it that takes some of the starch out of me..

----------


## spywizard

on the down side, i am noticing sensitive nips, this is from excessive estro, or maybe prolactin issues, 

so i am going to add dosenex, i love this stuff anyway..

so that would be the only down side.. diet is crap right now, but i notice some continuing hardness, and as stated before, no lose of strength, and recovery is becoming easier..

----------


## spywizard

well, had a 3rd party opinion/experience with the effective use of Myogenx as used in a pct routine.. 

My wife, stated with great enthusiasm that my testicals were huge, and larger than she had ever seen them.. 

Now, what makes this of interest, is she did not know that would be one of the effects.. or she could have just been stroking my ego.. 

either way.. I win.. 

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## marcus300

:0ttiwwop:  


> well, had a 3rd party opinion/experience with the effective use of Myogenx as used in a pct routine.. 
> 
> My wife, stated with great enthusiasm that my testicals were huge, and larger than she had ever seen them.. 
> 
> Now, what makes this of interest, is she did not know that would be one of the effects.. or she could have just been stroking my ego.. 
> 
> either way.. I win.. 
> 
> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> My wife, stated with great enthusiasm that my testicals were huge, and larger than she had ever seen them..


There's few moments in a supplement designers life that's as rewarding as this one....

----------


## spywizard

> Wow, you dropped 6%bf in that short amount of time and with a relatively mild cycle? Awesome man, keep it up.


yep, i've gained a little of the fat back, but have lost no muscle, as a matter of fact i have been more and more interested in going to the gym, i'm worried about overtraining at this point..

when i do legs, i do lighter weight and high reps, so today my brother in law and i did the hip sled

set/rep
1/20 315
2/12 405
3/6 585
4/6 765
5/8 585
6/6 315

then we did squats, back to the light weight, dizzy and wanting to puke were we... but we did do ticeps between, 4/20 3 different exercises.. 

so am i stronger.. yep.. alot.. will work legs again on tuesday..

----------


## spywizard

Really concerned about getting enough rest, and took a 2 days off from weight training...

feels good. will be back in it tomorrow..

recovery is very good on this product..

----------


## spywizard

Problem with nipples has evened out now, they were just a little puffy, but that has subsided..

Just ordered my 2nd bottle, that should get me through the 1st 30 days.. I am going to be starting a cutter with only clen as the anti catabolic agent starting next week.. 3 days cardio, and 5 days weight training.. 

Will post an exact diet, and workout routine when i do.. 

Did the product work for me as a pct... I would say yes it did.. would i take it as my only pct?? not if i ran test/tren or deca ... but who knows, there may be crazier people out there than me..

remember i have been taking 6 tabs per day 2x3 per day.. ran short on product, so the past few days i have been running it 1x3 times per.. there is a difference.. 

I still love this stuff..

----------


## spywizard

So i am having really good pumps, but not the type that keep my lower back from working..

not doing any cardio right now, i will be changing that.. 

did i mention i will be starting to add clen 2/2 for the next couple of months, i am adding a little fat to the body, so am making adjustments..

vascularity is very good, in arms, shoulders, legs.. 

Jan 1 will begin a new cycle..

----------


## spywizard

less of everything with 1 cap 3x a day...

----------


## spywizard

I thought that i was over training, and now i am really impressed with the stength gain.. 

Back is one of my primary muscle groups.. 

so i took 6 days off from that group, hit it up last night and added 10lbs to all routines, 45 to wide grip pulldown, still got my 20 reps each set.. 

so does it encrease strength... so it would appear..

pumps are great, but as mentioned above.. 2 caps 3x a day will be my prefered dose.. 

that's $100 per month.. is it worth it?? I think so. I will be adding clen for 2 weeks..

then after Jan 1 i will be adding var again for 8 weeks.. 

then take 1 month off.. and do an eq only cycle.. with the myogenx..

----------


## spywizard

Well, recovery is still going very well, i seems like while on a cycle, and you can overtrain the muscle group because you feel you have the energy, and the muscle group is not sore.. 

My diet has been so so.. but i am tightening that up right now.. I'm at least getting 200g of protein right now a day, my PWO meal is correct.. 

just not eating enough, and eating crap too late in the day.. 

Insane pumps in my delts and forearms.. like on var, except i dont' get lower back pumps so bad that i have to quit my workout.. so that's a good thing.. 

doing lets again today...

----------


## spywizard

fighting a cold, dropped the dose to 3 per day as i am not getting to the gym, it's a bummer to have wood in the morning, and not the energy to use it..

but still funny..

still having good dreams, and alot of them, rest is good, and recovery is still good, i've been doing mega dose vit c to combat the cold, and am taking the week off from the gym.

will be starting back at it this weekend..

----------


## spywizard

Dec 21st, ran out of product for 4 days... 

what i noticed, was i got sick for one, coughing, mucus.. yada yada...
so it's not a good way to judge, i'm sure i was overtraining, and not getting enough rest, just like when i was younger, one big difference is i am eating alot better.. 

anyway, got 2 more bottles and starting taking yesterday again, slept like a baby last night again, recovery has been great, the biggest problem i can see is the possibility of over training a body part.. 

I'll try and keep things solid and noted while continuing this product..

----------


## spywizard

ok, i am going to say that running myogenx as a pct is a success with some limitations..

Did it recover my libedo... yes
Did it help in maintaining my gains from my cycle.. yes
Did it control any rebound and control estrogen ... no, or rather i can't say that it did, and since i am experiencing some slight puffy nips, i will have to say no to that.. 
Did it do as well as clomid/nolvedex/hcg (during cycle) no..

It would depend on the cycle you were running.. if you were running test/tren /dbol i would never recommend this product as the sole pct, if you were running a primo or var or winnie cycle, this product will most likly be all you need..


However, using clomid (loss of vision) novedex sides too many to say, hcg i love this stuff, they all have issues of thier own..

i would suggest that a good way to use this product myogenX is for it to be used along with a normal PCT course of medications.

Clomid 50mg x30 days avoid the heavy front load
Nolva 20mg x 30 days
hcg 500mcg sat/sun starting at week 4 up until pct
run Myogenx as a bridge, and if sides of sexual disfunction occures. 

also this product would be great for running natural, which i will continue to do for the next month or two.. 

then i will run it during my spring cycle as well, which will not include test.. 

this ends my log for myogenx for pct only..

----------


## spywizard

tomorrow i will start a normal pct as described

50mg clomid x 30
20mg nolva x 30
.05mg cab x forever ... 

and i will continue to use the myogenX as i feel the results are very promising to allow for gradual muscle building without the use of steroids , the hope is that when i cycle again, my base will be very lean, and very hard, the feeling of well being, the rest, the dreams, the sex are all great with this product and i will always recommend it to anyone that asks.. 

Thank you all for following my experience with me.. 

After my normal pct, i may have a different view point, but probably not..

----------


## spywizard

> so spy, you didnt expierience any loss of sex drive b/c you were taking myogenx? is it profoundly good in the libido department?


sex drive was great all the way through..

----------


## spywizard

we will stick this for a little while so people can see it, then we will let it go a normal way of things..

thanks everyone..

and buy the product.. it works..

----------


## Columbus

SO PCT TIME WAS 5 WEEKS? You getting bloodwork?

----------


## DSM4Life

If you were to do say a 2-3 weeks Myogenx in an attempt to get your solider back to duty would you need any type of PCT ? Also, should you slowly come off the 3 pills a day, stepping down in the dosage for a few days ?

----------


## BITTAPART2

just ordered a bottle, i will be running it alongside a serm and AI w/ my PCT in hopes to mantain libido during my PCT. I hope to god it works for this, I am going to start a log in the supps forum detailing my expirience with the product.

----------


## muscles03

just ordered my bottle of Myogenx also... got it from bodybuilding.com, it is very cheap there compared to other websites, recommended

----------


## poundcake

> just ordered my bottle of Myogenx also... got it from bodybuilding.com, it is very cheap there compared to other websites, recommended



nice thats almost 20 dollars savings a bottle

----------


## stlhrse

How does this stuff work when used all by itself as a supplement and not after a cycle of something?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> How does this stuff work when used all by itself as a supplement and not after a cycle of something?


Seems to work great by all the feedback that I'm getting here....I think it's a good idea to try something like MyoGenX either between cycles or instead of a cycle for people who have yet to take the plunge.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

SpyWizard:

If you could_ ONLY_ use one product (anything at all, from Nolvadex to MyoGenX) for PCT, what would it be?

Where does MyoGenX rate in your opinion, against other PCT drugs used alone?

----------


## Shane35aa

> just ordered my bottle of Myogenx also... got it from bodybuilding.com, it is very cheap there compared to other websites, recommended



Damn ordered mine 2 weeks ago..wish had seen this then would have saved me about 25 bucks. Oh well if it works as good as they says it does on here will save the money on my next order.

----------


## jk486994

Spy Wizard
What are your thoughts for using myogenx and an aromasin (im gyno sensitive) for recovery after an SD cycle for 3 weeks?

----------


## spywizard

MyogenX increased my natural production of Test after a suppressive aas cycle.

Some issues of excessive estrogen were identified. CyogenX will correct any issues people may have with this effect.

----------


## d smooth

just got, and started mine this am, i am using it with clomid

----------


## Merc..

> just got, and started mine this am, i am using it with clomid




 :7up: 




Merc.

----------


## TexasX

> just got, and started mine this am, i am using it with clomid


I was thinking about the same combo Myo & CLomid. Are you taking becasue of the increased levels of natty test, becasie I wasn't sure if the clomid would supress the Myo and be worthless. The clomid would be taken also for the "load" factor  :AaGreen22:

----------


## spywizard

> I was thinking about the same combo Myo & CLomid. Are you taking becasue of the increased levels of natty test, becasie I wasn't sure if the clomid would supress the Myo and be worthless. The clomid would be taken also for the "load" factor


load factor.. i see.. it will increase your sperm count production. plain and simple..

----------


## TexasX

> load factor.. i see.. it will increase your sperm count production. plain and simple..


wizard, so the combination would be okay and not take away from the Myo? ANy suggestions would be great!!

----------


## spywizard

My pct is slow, and i usually have to run it longer.. 

they myogenx helped a lot, since i was trying to get pregnant (the wife that is) at the time, the clomid was prescribed..

My typical pct is 4-6 weeks, and if that doesn't work, i run the pct again..

with the myogenx, i dont feel the need to run the pct longer..

----------


## Merc..

Same formula new name and labels.. It is now called Fadogia Aggressive..

See here for info ..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=327451


Merc.

----------


## TexasX

Hey Merc, would an ECA stack be okay to take with Myogenx?

----------


## Merc..

> Hey Merc, would an ECA stack be okay to take with Myogenx?


Hey I just saw this post.. are you taking anything else? Are you on cycle?? Or are you in pct ?? Or just using the myo alone ? Sorry I didnt see this before ..



Merc.

----------


## TexasX

> Hey I just saw this post.. are you taking anything else? Are you on cycle?? Or are you in pct ?? Or just using the myo alone ? Sorry I didnt see this before ..
> 
> 
> 
> Merc.



I am taking the myo alone and not for pct. I was thinking of taking an ECA stack or LipoStack.

----------


## Merc..

I think I would use the myo .. then down the road use the eca ....

----------


## DNSource

spywizard...I was on a test only cycle runnin it at 500mg a week. Can I use Myogenx to substitute the clomid or should i take it along with the clomid?? The sex drive has gone down a little and need to pick it up

----------


## Papi93

> MyogenX increased my natural production of Test after a suppressive aas cycle.
> 
> Some issues of excessive estrogen were identified. CyogenX will correct any issues people may have with this effect.


Have you tried CyogenX yet?

----------


## spywizard

> Have you tried CyogenX yet?


yes i did with very good results, i tend to be inclined to some fat retention in the chest area as well as swelling, the cyogenx takes care of it, and i don't have to worry about vision loss like with Nolva..

----------


## Papi93

> yes i did with very good results, i tend to be inclined to some fat retention in the chest area as well as swelling, the cyogenx takes care of it, and i don't have to worry about vision loss like with Nolva..


Thank you for the feedback. I will pick up a bottle after I finish this bottle of Myogenx. Did you run 6 caps per day or more?

----------


## CanthookitLs6

MyogenX discountinued?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/pfac/myo.html

----------


## spywizard

> MyogenX discountinued?
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/pfac/myo.html



yep,, new product..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=327451

----------


## CanthookitLs6

> yep,, new product..
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=327451


Thanks.  : Usa:

----------


## Papi93

> MyogenX discountinued?
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/pfac/myo.html


They recently ran out of the old stock, unfortunately.

----------


## roidboyjnr

so where the hell do we get this stuff ?? bb.com no protien factory no . well you want sales anthony ?? hook us up champ

----------


## Papi93

> so where the hell do we get this stuff ?? bb.com no protien factory no . well you want sales anthony ?? hook us up champ


Check DPS Nutrition.

----------


## Mercurii

What IS the product and why is the name being edited or censored??? Is this some sort of forum specific policy violation?

Would appreciate someone explaining it to me or linking to the relevant rules.

Sorry, still new to these forums.

ThanX

----------

